# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Kunnollisen suomenkielen käyttö foorumilla...

## Aleksi.K

Tuli tossa viesti&#228; moderaattorilta, ett&#228; pit&#228;&#228; k&#228;ytt&#228;&#228; ns. kunnollista suomenkielt&#228; viesteiss&#228; kun olin k&#228;ytt&#228;nyt lyhenteit&#228; "mtn" ja "mkn".. Niin onko sitten esimerkiksi lyhenne HelB tai n&#228;m&#228; hymi&#246;t, t&#228;t&#228; niin sanottua kunnollista suomenkielt&#228;? Ja m&#228;&#228;rittely t&#228;lle "kunnolliselle suomen kielelle" voisi olla ihan paikallaan, ett&#228; osaa sitten jatkossa.. Eli pit&#228;&#228;k&#246; se kokonaisilla virkkeill&#228;, eli esimerkiksi HelB= Helsingin bussiliikenne tai e26= Espoon sis&#228;inen linja 26...?

----------


## TEP70

Kannattanee käyttää vakiintuneita lyhenteitä. En ole kuullut mistään lyhenteistä "mtn" ja "mkn". Ovatko kyseessä kenties sanat "mitään" ja "mikään"?

Ihan hyvä vaan, että täällä vaaditaan viesteihin vähän enemmän panostusta kuin pelkkä irkkailu vaatisi.

Suomen kieli kirjoitetaan muuten erikseen, kuten olet tuossa viestissä yhden kerran tehnytkin.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Kannattanee k&#228;ytt&#228;&#228; vakiintuneita lyhenteit&#228;. En ole kuullut mist&#228;&#228;n lyhenteist&#228; "mtn" ja "mkn". Ovatko kyseess&#228; kenties sanat "mit&#228;&#228;n" ja "mik&#228;&#228;n"?
> 
> Ihan hyv&#228; vaan, ett&#228; t&#228;&#228;ll&#228; vaaditaan viesteihin v&#228;h&#228;n enemm&#228;n panostusta kuin pelkk&#228; irkkailu vaatisi.


Joo, mtn=mit&#228;&#228;n mkn=mik&#228;&#228;n. Ja on hyv&#228; ettei t&#228;&#228;ll&#228; anneta kiroilla yms..

Ja kiitos asiallisesta vastauksesta!

----------


## Aleksi.K

Mutta edelleen kysyn ovatko esimerkiksi lyhenteet CBF, HelB, Cx jne, kunnollista suomen kieltä? Mielestäni ei, joten kirjotetaanko sitten liikkennöitsijät kunnolla tästä lähtien..?

----------


## tkunnas

En ota kantaa lyhenteiden "kunnollisuudesta" suomen kielen kannalta, vaan puhtaasti huomaavaisuuden näkökulmasta: kaikki Forumin käyttäjät eivät ole esim. pääkaupunkiseudulta, joten sikäläisistä liikennöitsijöistä yms. käytettyjä lyhenteitäkään eivät välttämättä kaikki hahmota. 

Minä esimerkiksi en omin avuin kykene arvaamaan, mitä tarkoittaa "CBF" tai "e26". 

Sama koskee tietysti mitä tahansa paikallista aihepiiriä, josta alkuasukkaat mielellään käyttävät tiiviimpiä ilmauksia, kun taas turisteille nämä eivät aukea  :Smile:  Aivan sama juttu on täällä Oulussa avojalakasten ja tullista tulleiden välillä.

----------


## ess

> Kannattanee käyttää vakiintuneita lyhenteitä. En ole kuullut mistään lyhenteistä "mtn" ja "mkn". Ovatko kyseessä kenties sanat "mitään" ja "mikään"?


MKN on ainakin Munkkiniemi. MTN:stä en tiedä.

----------


## JSL

Mitä minulle on lyhenteiden käytöstä opetettu, niin jos on vieras lyhenne laita ensimmäisellä kertaa tekstiin kokosana ja lyhenne perään sulkuihin. Jatkossa käytä lyhennettä. Armeijassa taas neuvottiin käyttämään lyhenteitä niinpaljon kuin mahdollista, mutta se on toinen juttu..

----------


## Hape

Kaikki foorumin käyttäjät eivät ole tottuneet tekstiviesti-/irkkauslyhenteisiin, jotka ovat monelle opiskelijalle/koululaiselle itsestäänselvyyksiä. Osa lukijoista on iäkkäämpiä tai eivät harrasta irkkausta. Siksi olisi suotavaa käyttää hyvää yleiskieltä. Hymiöt koen itse piristävinä, ja niden lukukoodinkin löysin netistä.

Itse en tiennyt aikaisemmin mitä tarkoittaa mkn tai mtn tämänlaisessa yhteydessä.

Bussifirmojen nimistä voi käyttää nimilyhenteitä (CBF, HelB), ne kun toistuvat tekstissä usein. Samoin YTV'n alueen kuntien sisäisien linjojen kohdalla voi käyttää kaupunkia tarkoittavaa lyhennettä. Pääkaupunkiseudun asioistahan lukevat todennäköisimmin pääkaupunkiseutulaiset, jotka tunteevat lyhenteet.

----------


## Miska

> Kaikki foorumin käyttäjät eivät ole tottuneet tekstiviesti-/irkkauslyhenteisiin, jotka ovat monelle opiskelijalle/koululaiselle itsestäänselvyyksiä.


Toistuvasti tällä foorumilla on viljelty myös VR:n liikennepaikkalyhenteitä. Toivoisin foorumille kirjoittavien rautatieharrastajien muistavan, etteivät kaikki lukijat osaa ulkoa VR:n toisinaan ei-niin-loogisia lyhenteitä.

----------


## tkunnas

Onhan lyhent. käytt. perust:tavaa silloin, kun niillä on mahd. säästää muutoin rajall. tilaa. Tai jos ilm. ovat kokon. kirj:ttuna pitk.

Ei kai olisi mitenk. mahdotont. laitt. jouk. liik. f:lle sellaista osiota, jossa olisi yleisimm. käyt. lyhent. selvitettynä, jotta ne, jotk. eiv. niit. muut. ymm., voisiv. sieltä asiat tark.

Akkosell. luett. voisi olla h:vä.

----------


## Compact

> Onhan lyhent. käytt. perust:tavaa silloin,...


"Kunnollisen suomenkielen käyttö foorumilla..." po. Kunnollisen suomen kielen käyttö forumilla...

A propos: tietääkö kukaan kenen kieltä tämä on: Tram gëtt geännert.

----------


## ultrix

> po.


Olisi kohtuullista selvittää myös tämän lyhenteen merkitys. Tiedän, mitä se oleellisesti tarkoittaa, mutten sitä, mistä sanoista se on lyhennys.




> Tram gëtt geännert.


Kuullostaa iha luksenpurilta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kuullostaa iha luksenpurilta.


Kyllähän se taitaa lëtzebuergeschiä olla.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Olisi kohtuullista selvittää myös tämän lyhenteen merkitys. Tiedän, mitä se oleellisesti tarkoittaa, mutten sitä, mistä sanoista se on lyhennys.


Tietääkseni "pitäisi olla".

----------


## Compact

> Olisi kohtuullista selvittää myös tämän lyhenteen merkitys. Tiedän, mitä se oleellisesti tarkoittaa, mutten sitä, mistä sanoista se on lyhennys.
> Kuullostaa iha luksenpurilta.


pitää olla = po.

ja eikös "kuullosta" revi korvaasi, oikeastihan suomen kielellä se on "kuulostaa"

Oletko muuten vakavissasi, ettet tiennyt? 

Ja toinen värssy onkin oikein - laksenpurkiahan se.

----------


## Safka

> pitää olla = po.


Noin minäkin oon aina luullut mutta jostain kieliopuksesta luin "parempi olisi"-selityksen ko. lyhenteelle. Ei ole kirja nyt käden ulottuvilla joten tyydytään vaan tuohon "pitää olla-" muotoon; melkein samahan se on.

----------


## omp

> Noin minäkin oon aina luullut mutta jostain kieliopuksesta luin "parempi olisi"-selityksen ko. lyhenteelle. Ei ole kirja nyt käden ulottuvilla joten tyydytään vaan tuohon "pitää olla-" muotoon; melkein samahan se on.


Tarkistin asian Joka kodin suomen kielen oppaasta (Otava 1995), joka antaa lyhenteelle "po" kolme eri merkitystä riippuen kirjoitusasusta.

Po. on kirjan mukan "puheena oleva", p.o. täälläkin mainittu "pitää olla" ja kolmannessa asussaan po merkitys on "poissa ollessa".

----------


## ultrix

> ja eikös "kuullosta" revi korvaasi, oikeastihan suomen kielellä se on "kuulostaa"


Eikä kielen nimi ole suomeksi luksenpuri vaan luxemburg, samoin iha "pitää olla" iha*n*. Kirjoitinkin tahallani provokatiivisen puhekielisesti.  :Twisted Evil: 




> Oletko muuten vakavissasi, ettet tiennyt?


Olen käytännön merkityksen tiennyt kyllä, mutta en sitä, mistä sanoista se tulee.

----------

